# Raam



## jaelinfunk (Dec 10, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has any experience in RAAM or any other races of this nature finding sponsors or something similiar to help pay the fees. I'd love to do it one of these years but the cost is just way to much for me


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

jaelinfunk said:


> just wondering if anyone has any experience in RAAM or any other races of this nature finding sponsors or something similiar to help pay the fees. I'd love to do it one of these years but the cost is just way to much for me


 I have some teammates who are RAAM-savvy. The guestimate for fielding a RAAM entry, solo, is around $30k.

That kinda competition is a few magnitudes beyond brevets or double centuries or 12hrs or even 24hrs. And those riders aren't slow.....Last year's winner averaged almost 15mph and covered the 3000 miles in 8days 8hrs. The 60+yr olds (3) were won with a 10.1mph average! That includes sleeping.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Gnarly 928 said:


> That includes sleeping.


You mean napping.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

What you can do is get a couple friends for a four-man team, and then get a wealthy guy who wants to ride to fund it all. Remember, with RAAM there's no requirement about how much each rider has to ride. You and your two friends can do 95% of the riding, and then the wealthy guy can do the last segment into the finish and cross the line first. He gets glory and a medal, and you guys get a free ride.


----------



## raineyb (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone did the RAAM Team partner with a charity to help with some of the cost? First timer trying to but together a team for 2013.

Thanks


----------

